# R/I Academy



## BostonSoxWorldChamps (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for info about the R/I Academy. What does it cover, how long is it, do they have a lot of PT or DT, EVOC (defensive driving, I think it’s EVOC or EVAC someone please correct me if I am wrong), training, who holds it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

BostonSoxWorldChamps said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for info about the R/I Academy. What does it cover, how long is it, do they have a lot of PT or DT, EVOC (defensive driving, I think it's EVOC or EVAC someone please correct me if I am wrong), training, who holds it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The academy is 90% classroom. DT is covered , o.c. and baton course is an extra class. No evoc, no weapons, no range time. lots of classroom. My academy ran from sept until the end of december. Any other questions PM me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

The Waltham Police Academy is starting a R/I academy next month;

http://www.city.waltham.ma.us/wpdweb/WalthamPDWeb/recruitment/ReserveIntermitten%20PoliceAcademy.htm


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Like stated above its 90% classroom. Your three major components will be Defensive Tactics, Common Law and Criminal law. Each of which will have an exam in them. Then you get into motor vehicle law, domestic abuse, stress management, elder abuse etc. All of which has a comprehensive exam at the end. Mine runs from feb till june.


----------

